

7 satellite imagery providers view of MH370 - bsudekum
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/flight-MH370-search-efforts-from-space/

======
BrandonMarc
It's fascinating to see all of the space-borne assets in use here, as well as
the obvious apparent differences in capabilities.

... and this is just the non-secret satellites.

